# POOOOOPPPPPP THREAD



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Just thought i would share with you that i am going for a rather large poop and i dont know how long i am going to be.........

taking some readin materials with me, A womans magazine and my mobile.....

So if i a not bakc in 10 mins call the cops....ooo yeah its 999 in england

poops out


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

it's been 2 and a half hours


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

SOMEONE QUICK!! CALL ENGLAND 999! DEZ IS CAUGHT IN THE SHITTER!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Poop Police?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

the strain was more than he could bare


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> the strain was more than he could bare


lol, i guess so


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol he really did die


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and nobody helped


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

hey i shouted 999


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

well it was over a day long but the fina result was awesome

*image removed*


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

this poor woman is still cleaning my drain for me
*image removed*


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

no it smells like sh*t in here


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

this is what it looked like today, and this is the normal thowing poop

*image removed*


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jesus dezboy. I thought you died!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dang, dezboy is an elephant?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Did this one the other day, dang it was a dooozzzyyyy

*image removeD*


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

your poophas an identical twin


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

DEZBOY, with all the cuties floating around here, man, i gotta meet the family!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Deezboy's cat:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

my monthly anal inspection


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Dezboy's pimped-out toilet:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

my fans


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Deezboy's 'How To' book:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

This is why i wear gloves


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/flings poop at walls


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

reminds people that the pavement is a no pooping zone


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

a result of much time and patience


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damn man...you clipped a whale choker!!

someone alert the coastguard!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

now thats a quality poop awesome


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Dezboy's favorite movie:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

one of my favourite pass times


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Dezboy's new avavtar:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

my day job


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I need to make the sh*t.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

This thread is getting shitty. No wait, its supposed to be.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

^^^^ ignore boobah .............................


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

maknwar said:


> View attachment 157140


Oh Christ.. a veggie salad








IBTL


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

fish lover said:


> View attachment 157140


Oh Christ.. a veggie salad








IBTL
[/quote]

its kinda turning me on


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

This thread is what the internet was invented for.

*REMOVED - NO! BAD BULLSNAKE! NO!*


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

HOF potential of thread growing.....................

great stuff this


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

ibtl for sure
probably the best thread i have read in about 4years of being on the net

thank you and happy pooping


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Attention spamwhores. It took me an HOUR to clean up this thread... To make 7 pages of sh*t (literally and figuratively) into 3. This isn't just sad, its disgusting.

If you so desparately feel the need to post pure crap over, and over, and over again? Here's the thread for you!

A quick heads up...


----------

